# Онемение ноги ниже колена



## lipnat (8 Окт 2019)

Добрый день! 
Вернулась я, к сожалению не могу найти старую тему чтобы продолжить. 
Беспокоит ноющая боль в паху, в седалищной кости, где то оам, глубоко. Особенно беспокоит уменьшение объема ноги ниже колена, нещнанезначит, но я это вижу, на ощупь ноги тоже разные. ОсеОччасто бегают мурашки только в указанном участке. Недавно появилась боль в сухожилии, в месте где сгибается стопа сверху. Видно что оно отекшее по сравнению с другой ногой. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать. Не могу найти врача. Все от меня открещиваются, назначают лекарства, противопоказанные при ГВ и больше направленные на лечение моего тдс, но никак не причины этого тдс(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2019)

МРТ
ЭНМГ


----------



## lipnat (8 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, есть, но к сожалению все обследования старые, проблеме моей 4 года. Куча всего есть. Все ЭНГ в норме, а вот именно мышцы иду делать 14.10. у нас с этим сложно ( Последнее МРТ 2017 года пояснично-крестцового отдела и копчика. Все в норме, копчик незначительно отклонен влево.

Извините за такое количество ошибок, писала и даже не перечитывала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2019)

> Проблеме 4 года


Надо все снова.
Если нет врача, во что не верю, то надо делать то, что хоть как-то его заменяет и смотреть.


> ..Беспокоит ноющая боль в паху, в седалищной кости, где то оам, глубоко...


МРТ поясничного отдела и тазобедренных суставов.


> ... Особенно беспокоит уменьшение объема ноги ниже колена, незначительно, но я это вижу, на ощупь ноги тоже разные. Очень часто бегают мурашки только в указанном участке....


Тут нужна ЭНМГ


> ...Недавно появилась боль в сухожилии, в месте где сгибается стопа сверху. Видно что оно отекшее по сравнению с другой ногой.


Тут нужно УЗИ больного места.


----------



## lipnat (8 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, сделаю.
Спасибо большое за уделённое время!


----------



## lipnat (19 Окт 2019)

@Доктор Ступин , здравствуйте! 
Из всего что выше на данный момент сделана ЭНМГ, все в норме, делал врач-невролог, прописал Дулоксгамму. До этого была ещё у одного, тоже прописал Дулоксгамму. Пока это всё. Не понимаю что происходит. В последнее время стреляет вдоль крестца слева, отдает болью, не стреляющей, терписой, вдоль ноги по задней части бедра до колена.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2019)

Все нормально по ЭНМГ, слабости нет, а нога меньше в объеме.
Если на осмотре врачи не находят причин,значит просто такая нога,более слабая-не тренированная.


> ...стреляет вдоль крестца слева, отдает болью, не стреляющей, терписой, вдоль ноги по задней части бедра до колена.


А это врачи смотрели, что предложили как причину? Корешок?


----------



## lipnat (20 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все нормально по ЭНМГ, слабости нет, а нога меньше в объеме.
> Если на осмотре врачи не находят причин,значит просто такая нога,более слабая-не тренированная.
> 
> А это врачи смотрели, что предложили как причину? Корешок?


На момент визита этих прострелов не было. Но я говорила что периодически они есть. Редко. Они ориентируются на последнее мрт пояснично-крестцового отдела 2017 года, там все в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2019)

2017 год.
Это года три назад.
Я был еще молодым и красивым.
Сейчас просто красивый.

Но раз ЭНМГ ничего не показало, Врач ничего не выстучал, не выколол и не выщупал, то скорее всего причина не в корешке. Это достаточно легко определить.


----------



## lipnat (21 Окт 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2017 год.
> Это года три назад.
> Я был еще молодым и красивым.
> Сейчас просто красивый.
> ...



         

Ну да, я тоже...была
Вот как то так выглядит ЭНМГ.
Даже в 2017 они говорили что все в порядке (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2019)

Все нормально!


----------

